# 2017 Adjustments to Bonus Time and Housekeeping



## rhonda (Dec 15, 2016)

SOURCE: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/2017_housekeeping_and_bonus_time_fees.shtml

*2017 Adjustments to Bonus Time and Housekeeping*

The 2017 WorldMark, The Club annual budget was recently approved by the WorldMark Board of Directors at their October meeting. We are happy to report that WorldMark was able to keep cost increases under control thanks to our Developer's sound management and leveraging of resources. Bonus Time will be increasing from $.060/credit to $.063/credit, with a minimum of $50 USD for each night reserved. 

For those owners utilizing additional housekeeping services beyond their annual complimentary allotment, there will be a slight modification to directly cover increased costs for housekeeping staff and cleaning products and services. In addition, the Board approved a consolidation of the housekeeping rates, to simplify and group units of a similar size under one rate. The 2017 housekeeping fees will follow the schedule below. All changes will be effective Jan. 1, 2017.

*Housekeeping Fees Effective Jan. 1, 2017:*
*Housekeeping Rate * *Unit Type* *Housekeeping Rate * *Unit Type*
$64.00 
Hotel
Studio Hotel
Studio Compact
Studio
Studio Cottage
Studio Plus
Studio Deluxe
Studio Loft

$85.00
Studio Presidential
1 Bedroom Compact
1 Bedroom Compact Hotel
1 Bedroom Hotel  
1 Bedroom
1 Bedroom Cottage
1 Bedroom Loft
1 Bedroom Suite
1 Bedroom Plus
1 Bedroom Deluxe
2 Bedroom Compact
2 Bedroom Hotel

$98.00 
1 Bedroom Penthouse
1 Bedroom Presidential
2 Bedroom
2 Bedroom Loft
2 Bedroom Suite
2 Bedroom Plus
2 Bedroom Deluxe

$111.00 
2 Bedroom Chalet
3 Bedroom
3 Bedroom Plus
3 Bedroom Deluxe
3 Bedroom Deluxe Loft  
3 Bedroom Chalet
4 Bedroom Deluxe

$129.00
2 Bedroom Penthouse
2 Bedroom Presidential
2 Bedroom Presidential Deluxe
2 Bedroom Presidential Casita

$140.00 
3 Bedroom Penthouse
3 Bedroom Presidential
3 Bedroom Presidential Casita 

$170.00 
4 Bedroom Penthouse
4 Bedroom Presidential
4 Bedroom Presidential Casita


----------

